# Hello, Hello



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just purchased a 26' Excailbur to restore
She is a little rough but I am looking forward to getting her seaworthy
this forum should be lots of help
thanks in advance 
Mike


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

welcome Mike! Congrats on the boat. Pictures of your new boat are always welcome if you've got any


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks
I'm trying to build up to the 10 posts now to add detail pics for another thread

kind of a dumb rule if you ask me 
just increases the white noise in the threads


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

you're almost there! just keep replying in this thread


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

$900


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome Mike and best of luck with the boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you...


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Stop teasing, Mike... Although I like the swordy thingy...

More pictures, please!

And, welcome to Sailnet!

David


----------

